# Mood Lights and Visors



## TheCid (Jul 9, 2014)

Brochure (and Nissan) say all 2014 Rogues have mood lights, but neither I nor the dealer can find them or get them to work. Nissan says in interior door handles and headliner. Anybody know if they exist and how to activate them?
Also, real disappointed in the sun visors. Less than two weeks old and driver's is already failing to hold any positions other than up against roof or hanging straight down. Seems to be a complaint on other forums.
Is there a TSB on the visors?
Thanks,


----------



## TheCid (Jul 9, 2014)

Latest. Nissan is still researching mood lights. Dealership has no information on it and unable to activate on ones on lot-so they say.
No TSB on visors, but Nissan said I have to take it to dealer and have them look at them.


----------



## TheCid (Jul 9, 2014)

Took car to dealership and they had it for two hours even with an appointment.
1. Per their contact with Nissan HQ, the "mood lights" is the small, slit light in the center of the overhead console. Wrong, I have e-mails from Nissan stating that this is the console light. Mood lights are supposedly in the door handle areas and elsewhere in the interior.
2. They replaced the visor with a new one and it did the same thing. They are going to contact Nissan to see if they have a solution. Personally, I think it is a poorly designed or defective part and Nissan does not want to admit it and develop a replacement. My God, sunvisors have been around almost a century-surely they know how to make them?


----------



## TheCid (Jul 9, 2014)

*Finally!*

After several conversations with Nissan USA customer service without resolution, I finally wrote a letter to CEO of Nissan USA. He assigned an assistant who coordinated with a regional technical specialist to inspect the visors. Took him 10 seconds to conclude they were defective and needed to be replaced. He also confirmed that the "mood light" is the console light and it is a misstatement in the brochures.
Took three trips to dealership to get them replaced. 
Neither the dealership nor customer service "volunteered" that I could request an RTS inspect them.
The assistant assigned to my case has been fantastic.


----------

